# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Jim's river cruise from Amsterdam to Basel

## JEK

I was attempting to "right" two images, see below and then create a stand
alone thread and poof! The entire thread went away! Jim here are the two and please add you other images an narrative! My apologies! 

P1020812.jpgP1020822.jpg P1020807.jpgP1020815.jpg

----------


## amyb

Take a deep  breath, John.  Stuff happens. Your good works truly outweigh this goof.

----------


## cec1

Lovely photos!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks, John, no problema. I realized that the verticals would be a problem but some shots just require it. The four photos above are from our visit to the village of Edam, famous for Edam cheese. Later in the day we visited a large cheese shop where we could taste (and purchase) the variations available, everything from smoked to pesto or pepper-flavored versions of the local specialty. The windmill is one of over 900 original old style windmills still existent in the Netherlands. There are also hundreds of new style windmills that are used to generate power here. The riverboat route from Amsterdam takes the North Holland (man-made) canal to the Waal River, which becomes the Rhine across the border with Germany. So now we are sailing on the Rhine and we are just passing Dusseldorf as I write this early Sunday morning. Later this morning we dock in Cologne, where we have a walking tour scheduled for this afternoon. However, the forecast is for rain so we'll have to see about that. Here are a few more photos from our visit to Edam. The decorated house is/was the headquarters of the cheese guilds. A few words about travelling here in the age of Covid: masks are not required but encouraged on board our ship. Since Germany is a federal state, we were advised that regulations can vary from location to location, so we were told to keep a mask in our pocket in case we should need it. We brought Emed tests with us since the US still requires a negative test result within 24 hours of flying home. I sure wish that would go away. 

P1020816.jpg 

P1020817.jpg

P1020824.jpg

P1020825.jpg

P1020826.jpg

----------


## JEK

Jim, just edit those vertical shots by cropping any small amount in the iPhone and they will post standing up!

----------


## amyb

So many cheeses, so little time. Also true about Super U.

----------


## GMP62

Wonderful photos, Jim. Thanks for taking us all along on this wonderful journey!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Our ship visited Cologne on Sunday, June 5. Sunday was a religious holiday (Pentecost Sunday,) so we were not able to go inside the spectacular Gothic Cathedral, the twin spires of which dominate the skyline. Cologne is the 4th largest city in Germany. It was heavily bombed during WWII and only the cathedral and 12 Romanesque churches survived. The city has been beautifully rebuilt. The local beer is called Kolsch and is served in relatively small 200 ml glasses. On the riverbank there is a monument to the GLBTQ victims of the holocaust incorporating a pink triangle, the symbol of that imprisoned gay people were forced to wear in the concentration camps. 

P1020827.jpg

P1020832.jpg

P1020835.jpg

P1020843.jpg

P1020840.jpg

P1020830.jpg

----------


## cec1

Nice pics & commentary.  Thanks!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Our Rhine River cruise, "Amsterdam And The Castles Of The Rhine" brought us Monday to the town of Cochem, Germany. Cochem is situated on the Moselle River, a tributary of the Rhine. Cochem probably dates back to early medieval times. Now Cochem is a part of a beautiful resort area along the Moselle. The castle perched high on a hill overlooking the town is one of the main tourist attractions in the area. The castle was destroyed and rebuilt a couple of times. Escorted tours allow visitors to see the interior rooms as well as the spectacular views of the countryside from the castle. The town also has timbered houses dating from early times. It is a lovely place to visit.

P1020886.jpg

P1020890.jpg

P1020891.jpg

P1020892.jpg

P1020885.jpg

P1020882.jpg

P1020894.jpg

P1020897.jpg

P1020902.jpg

----------


## amyb

Lots of what used to be known as KODAK MOMENTS. Charming set of pictures

----------


## cec1

I’m feeling like I’m touring with you!  Great pics of highlights.

----------


## JEK

> I’m feeling like I’m touring with you!  Great pics of highlights.




Jim is an excellent photographer above and below the surface!

----------


## amyb

> Jim is an excellent photographer above and below the surface!



D’accord..

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Tuesday we started our tour in Koblenz, where the Moselle joins the Rhine. Koblenz was heavily bombed during WWII, but several Romanesque churches survived and today they are the main attractions in the town. After Koblenz we sailed the Rhine as it enters the Rhenish State Mountains: this is the "heroic gap," and the highlight of the trip. The steep slopes are planted with terraced vineyards and interspersed with castle ruins. This is the Romantic Rhine, the most beautiful section. I lost count of the number of castles we spotted.

P1020937.jpg

P1020941.jpg

P1020953.jpg

P1020955.jpg

P1020959.jpg

P1020964.jpg

P1020965.jpg

----------


## cec1

I wonder how many of the castles are still residences.

----------


## NancySC

Great pix you take under water & on land, thanks for the ride !

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Wednesday our ship docked in Mannheim, Germany. We went by motor coach to nearby Heidelberg, where the famous castle sits on the slopes of Mt. Konigstuhl 70 meters above the Neckar River. The castle, partly in ruins, is home to the largest wine barrel in the world, made from 130 oak trees and has a capacity of 221,726 litres. Heidelberg was spared from bombing during the Second World War, so it retains its charm and character from olden times. In the afternoon our ship docked in Speyer, the site of the largest Romanesque cathedral in the world.

HEIDELBERG

Attachment 62333

Attachment 62334

Attachment 62335

P1020977.jpg

P1020975.jpg

P1020983.jpg

P1020992.jpg

SPEYER

P1020994.jpg

P1020997.jpg

----------


## amyb

I am enjoying these scenic posts. Merci. Or for today, Danke Schoen.

----------


## cec1

I didn’t know anything about the Speyer Cathedral, so found this write-up:
”Speyer Cathedral, Germany - the jewel in the crown of Romanesque architecture and a medieval monument to imperial power. In Speyer, all roads lead to the cathedral. Emperors and bishops processed along the city's expansive boulevard. But it was an emperor, rather than a bishop, who actually built Speyer Cathedral. Shortly after his coronation, Conrad II set about creating the cathedral. The Pope may have given him the crown, but it was God who gave him his power and glory, at least according to the emperor himself. The cathedral has always been a symbol of state power. . . . This gigantic church took so long to build that it was Conrad's grandson, Emperor Henry IV, who finally witnessed its consecration over 30 years later. Henry then ordered some significant changes that made the cathedral even bigger.“ 
https://www.britannica.com/video/179...hedral-Germany

Thanks, Jim, for our continuing tour & this “learning moment.”

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks, Dennis for the interesting additional information on Speyer. Thursday we docked in Strasbourg, France, a gem of a city in the Alsace region. The main attraction of the city is the "Minster," (Cathedral) in Romanesque and gothic style, begun in 1176 and finished in 1439. The cathedral retains its original stained glass windows from the 12th and 13th centuries. The old town is an island surrounded by canals and locks. There are delightful shops and restaurants everywhere. We did a walking tour followed by a one hour canal boat ride. However, one day here is just not enough time to really enjoy all that Strasbourg has to offer. Friday morning we dock in Basel, Switzerland, the final stop on our Rhine River cruise. We'll stay overnight in Basel then travel overland to Zurich on Saturday for a few days before returning home next Wednesday. Our Rhine River cruise has been a really wonderful adventure.

P1030023.jpg

P1030010 (2).jpg

P1030013.jpg

P1030014.jpg

P1030007.jpg

P1030009.jpg

P1030045.jpg

P1030028.jpg

P1030024.jpg

----------


## cec1

Stunning stained glass windows.  Quite remarkable!

----------


## amyb

Oh those stained glass windows and AH those picture perfect  pastries.

----------


## NancySC

And how about those pastry choices ?
Our riverboat with Tauck a few years ago also included Speyer where my husband went to the museum, mostly types of transportation...he's a train enthusiast.  We loved Strasbourg too, wonderful birthday dinner there on a different trip.

----------

